# max 223 range for coyote



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

what is the max range that i can shoot acuratley and kill a coyote with my new 223?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It depends on your shooting. :sniper:


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

i know it all depends on the shooter but im talking balistics im talking about the 223 in a 55grn bulit how far and deadly will it be on a coyote


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

I would say 5-600 yards with quality shooting. After that and a 22-250 or heavier would be a better choice.


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

Although it depends on YOUR ability, after 300 the 223 starts to drop fast so I would say that reliably out to 300 and after that is all bullet placement. I know there will be folks who will quote ballistics and such but this little rounds ability to anchor heavy yotes starts to run out of steam. With all that said, the 223 is my favorite round of all. In calling situations you will be shooting at MUCH less distances at the norm so don't worry about MAX range to much. Just spend ALOT of time on the range shooting. If you are talking paper or prarie dogs, than you can extend the 300 yard range alot. I hope you enjoy your new rifle as the 223 has so much to offer. If you are wanting to shoot out to 5-600 then you really need to reconsider..... The 223 will do its job but the 22-250 and 243 is much better. Look into the 69-77 grain bullets to stay consistent in the long range dept. for a 223. Let us know what rifle you decide on going with and give us a range report! Good luck.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it also depends on barrel length. If you are shooting a bolt action with a 24-26" barrel, then the above applies. However, if you are shooting an AR carbine with a short barrel, e.g. 16", then it's a whole different ball game. I guess it all boils down to muzzle velocity. A shorter barrel will give a lower MV, which can dramatically reduce effective range.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

ballistically, the 2 biggest factors are velocity and bullet performance. at what distance does your chosen bullet cease to expand. Your effect range will be inside that maximum.


----------



## maxpress (Jun 20, 2008)

check out remingtons page and click ammunition then ballistics.
300 is what i would say but thats just because im not comfortable with shooting a coyote with under 500 ftlbs of energy (kil kill power) bullet drop is bad after 300 also. we go with the caller using an ar15 for close work and a 700 tactical in .308 for long range. the .308 gets used for 250yd.-500yd work. .223 hollow points dont penetrate or expand well lower than 500 ft. lbs but thats just my expierience


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

about 1 -3000 would be my guess my 22-250 will shoot good out to 7000


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

> my 22-250 will shoot good out to 7000


4 miles?? 
I limit myself to about 250yds with my .223.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 300 to 400 fps difference in the 223 and 22-250 doesn't sound like much, but until you have killed a couple dozen coyote with both you will not believe the dramatic difference. 
I hunted with a fellow a few years ago that shot a 223 with Hornady 50 gr SX. At close range he dropped them, but they would get back up and required follow up shots or they would go far beyond our ability to find them. 
I have good luck with 50 gr V-Max at close range and out to 300 with my 223's. I have hit them at 350 and tracked for a half mile. When I find them they have good chest hits but failed to stay down.
With a 22-250 I have killed one coyote at 700 yards. I looked at my friend and said to him, "that coyote was so unlucky if a meteor had fallen in North Dakota it would have hit him". 
Sometimes a shot is perfectly broadside and just looks to good to pass up, but I try my hardest not to shoot at coyote beyond 300 with my 223's or 500 with my 22-250's. That is with rifles that will shoot sub .3 inch groups. 
My 26 inch barrel 22-250 kicks a 50 gr V-Max out at 3850 fps. Only about 450 feet faster than my 223, but at 400 yards they drop like rocks. At 500 they may do a little spin for a couple of seconds. Sure some run, but with poor hits. 
It's always tough to make a decision on if you should take a shot or not. You will find guys that tell you don't take a shot unless your absolutely sure. Show me someone who is absolutely sure and I'll show you a champion class bs-er.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've never been a fan of the 223, starting back with my first exposure to it in the Army in the late 70's. Loses oomph fast and is very susceptible to wind drift...

As a coyote round in most guy's hands under field conditions, IMO the 223 is not much use beyond 250 yards, and a heckuva lot better at under 200 yards than over...

22-250 and the like is superior, 243 is far, far, superior...


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would agree with the others on the 300 yds. and under for ethicle shots. Now my 220 Swift with a 50 gr. V-max is a different story...


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't shoot a .223 at a coyote at over 300 yards. Without the perfect ammo and alot of practice behind the gun I wouldn't shoot one past 250. I just don't think they are very accurate at a longer distance.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

All .223 is as accurate as you shoot it. The person operating the gun is the biggest flaw in the shooting process. The shooter has to have a steady trigger pull, align the crosshairs correctly, and so on. You shouldn't worry about how far it can kill you should worry about how consistant you are at killing the coyote at a distance of 500-600m which is an amazing shot.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pbmules5309 said:


> I wouldn't shoot a .223 at a coyote at over 300 yards. Without the perfect ammo and alot of practice behind the gun I wouldn't shoot one past 250. I just don't think they are very accurate at a longer distance.


Have you ever shot a 223 at 300+ yards? With practice they are precise at that distance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy I agree with you. They are a little wind sensitive, but on a dead calm day after running a laser range on a coyote I have no doubt I could plunk ten out of ten into a coyote at 600 yards with my rifle. I'm just not confident in the lethality past 300 yards. Sure they will kill seven or eight out of ten at 400 yards, but that's not acceptable to me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman - agreed.

He was talking about accuracy not killing power.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

accurate yes.... kill power yes depending where you hit the coyote at 300 yds


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

get a good head shot and u have it made , thats how i think but i use a .270 :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman - agreed.
> 
> He was talking about accuracy not killing power.


Yup, I know. 
Edit: I was just making a point for pbmules5309 that the 223 is accurate. The energy part was just repeating myself. Old geezer you know.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

22-250 hunter said:


> about 1 -3000 would be my guess my 22-250 will shoot good out to 7000


if your talkin yards you must have the hubble strapped on your cannon


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This thread got me thinking a bit in regards to energy required to kill a coyote. I noticed some here feel 500 ft lb are minimums. I would disagree with that based on bullet choice and what it does upon impact. I have shot BT HP 55 gr factory loads and had them destroy animals at 400 yards with the .223

I do not disagree that the 22-250 or 220Swift are superior rounds at greater distances. I have owned both in the past. But I will disagree on needed energy to kill a thin skinned animal that weighs on average 50 lbs or less.

I do not disagree that 300 yards is the cut off range I would recommend because of the wind drift and bullet drop in the .223 Most of us would have a hard time aiming 15" left or right and 24" above on an animal at that range. The coyotes I have taken over 300 yards have been on calm or very light wind days where I had to do very little in regards to windage adjustments.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron, I cheat on windage and elevation. I have the target turrets and since I don't even practice beyond 600 yards with the 223 I wrap tape around the turret and mark it in yardage. If they are 400 yards I just turn it to 400 yards. Windage I have the inches of correction taped to the inside of my rear scope cap. Flip it up and I know how many inches to dial left or right. The only tough part is estimating wind speed. I don't always have my digital anemometer in my pocket.

I'm to lazy to go look in the safe right now, but I think my load requires 15 inches at 100 to be on at 600. That works out perfect for my Leupold tactical which is one turn equals 15 inches. My 0 and 600 are on the same line. I have to be careful not to forget which rotation I am on. I have been known to do that. :homer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Plainsman if I was doing the long range shooting you are, I would invest in that type of scope and gear. However until my current optics needs replacing I will use what I have.

Been thinking hard about a long range rifle again and doing the work to be proficient with it. But I think it will wait until after the kids are done in school!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron, I may have to look for a light AR15 upper with a 1 in 8 twist. I sure would like to throw some of those 22 caliber 75 and 80gr at coyotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman - agreed.
> ...


Maybe I should have been more clear. I agree with you. My second comment there was me explaining why I agree with you. (Probably didn't need to explain myself)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, I was explaining that I agreed with you because you agreed with me because I agreed with you, because ----- oh crap. :rollin: :thumb:

Don't pay any attention to me. I was going to check the weather and drive my wife to work instead of bowhunting up by Devils Lake today. Well, you know how sometimes you think your at the bottom of the stairs and your not. Well, I was still about three or four steps from the bottom. Now after I drive my wife to work I need to go to the chiropractor. I think I'll drive out and see if I can't kill a coyote first. This getting old is really bs some days. :******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL watch that step!


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

there's no way a 223 can at 500 yards...starts droppin at 360...aim high i guess


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Can what at 500 yards? Actually trickotreat all calibers start dropping the instant they leave the barrel.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

trikortreat said:


> there's no way a 223 can at 500 yards...starts droppin at 360...aim high i guess


They start dropping WAY earlier than that. My 223 drops 11 inches at 300 and about 24 at 400. How do I know? I shot and measured. Haven't tried at 500 yet. You gotta take baby steps you know.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

depends on which kind of bullet your shooting how long your barrel is the muzzle velocity. there is a lot of factors but at 500 yds it should drop anywhere from 55in to 80in depends on those three factors


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot my fair share of 80's and they shoot great. You will have a semi-auto single shot. I recomend a 75 or a 77gr bullet if you really want to get long with the AR-15.

I have been shooting some serbian 75gr bthp match bullets. In my gun I can load them into the lands and still fit in a mag. I am very pleased with them. I usually shoot Hornady 75's but these are cheaper and in my rifle shoot better.

I have shot 55gr FMJ in compitition and it will get to 600 easy but if you miss a wind call it shows on paper.

The quickest way to a man's heart is with Chuck Norris' fist.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> trikortreat said:
> 
> 
> > there's no way a 223 can at 500 yards...starts droppin at 360...aim high i guess
> ...


Pretty close to the same results I have gotten when at the range.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's hard for me to transfer from Sierra Bullets Infinity to here, so I only included the 600 yard figures. Out of my 20 inch DPMS I get 3250 fps with a Hornady 50 gr V-Max. My 22 inch Winchester model 70 puts this same bullet out at 3325 fps. Anyway, this is the 3250 fps. As you notice from the muzzle I drop 113.75 inches. When sighted in at 100 yards I have to adjust my scope 15 degrees to hit at 600 yards. The wind drift your looking at is 9.2 degrees, or approximately 9.2 inches at 100 yards which means X 6 so it is drifting 55.2 inches with a 10 mph wind.

Range Velocity Energy Drop Bullet Path WindDrift

600 1310.4 190.6 -113.75 -14.95 9.2


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

does 2 extra inches in ur win. change the velocity 100fps? so i have a 24" dpms .223 would that make mine about 3400fps?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You will loose or gain about 50 fps per inch. However, it is as dependent on the type powder you use as barrel length. Faster powders will nearly reach max velocity in a 20 inch barrel. Slower powders better make the most of longer barrels. Factory rounds in medium size cases like a 308 will gain about 50 fps when you jump from a 22 to a 24 inch barrel. You will gain less jumping from a 24 to a 26 inch barrel, and you will gain more going from 18 inches to 20 inches. 
Now throw in heavy bullets and you have another important variable. If your shooting a 308 in a short barrel you will loose less velocity using heavy bullets. Worst case scenario is a short barrel, with a light bullet, and using fast burning powder.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k got ya. do you reload? i want to start but i am too poor lol. is it worth it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

nosib said:


> k got ya. do you reload? i want to start but i am too poor lol. is it worth it?


Yes I do reload. Many of my rifles have never fired a factory round. I started reloading when I was 12 years old with a Lee. It was the old type that you used a hammer and drove the brass into the sizer and back out again. I think my dad paid $4 for it. I don't know if they still make them, but you could get them a couple years ago. I have not paid any attention, but I'll bet you can still get them. Last I seen they were about $15. 
You can get a cheap loading set for under $60. It will use powder dippers instead of a powder measure, and have a Lee aluminum press. You can load cheap, or you can load high quality at the price of standard factory ammo.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i am in college would reloading be a good thing? am looking into loading just dont know if its worth it


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

nosib if you are only shooting a few rds a year then it is not worth it. What is the real cost of 100 shots? Yeah it is spendy but if that is all you are going to be shooting or less then it is not really worth it.

Where reloading comes in is you can shoot better bullets and load them to your rifle. If you look around you can get reloading equipment cheap and still load good ammo.

If you want to shoot many hundreds of rounds a year then you really should reload


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

well i am going to go to a range every wednesday this summer and the up coming summers.... i will shoot probably a minimuim of 20rds a week so i should reload then?


----------

